# Opening day......



## woodskis

Looking for the best ways to maintain sanity in days leading up to opening day of muzzleloader hunt. Hunt opens Wednesday of next week. I am done souting. I am done punching holes in paper. Packing, getting food, and preparing the trailer wont take up enough time. Give me your best, funniest, weirdest, answers for how to pass the time leading up to opening day. BTW Reading Utahwildlife.net blogs is a copout answer. :lol:


----------



## Markthehunter88

work? hahaha seems like a horrible answer but... keeps me busy. I am pretty much checked out though! i cant wait to leave!


----------



## woodskis

Working here too. Keeping me busy as well but also "checked out". Glad to know I am not the only one Mark. You would think as we are no longer your teenagers or 20somethings that it would get easier. I think this is worse than waiting for Santa at age 8. LOL


----------



## Markthehunter88

Im still a little "green" but i know what you mean! funny part is its not me with the tag! Ill be the "guide" im more excited than her!!! truck is packed and if we keep shooting the gun the barrell might melt!


----------



## utahgolf

I hear ya, my buddy has an le elk tag and I have a deer tag for the same area. pretty excited. working out and lifting weights helps pass time, get in some good hunting shape. Also scouting for duck spots this weekend to pass some time.


----------



## woodskis

Wondering if my neighbors disapprove of me passing time by practicing elk calls in the yard in the evening. The dogs love it. LOL


----------



## Raptorman

Ha I am in the same boat, can't wait. I just have a general tag. Good luck on your hunt. Luckily we are remodeling and moving into our house, so that helps some. But I too am pretty much checked out.


----------



## Bears Butt

As found on my website 


THE LONGEST WEEK

The LONG week. Print out the lists of things needed for the hunt. The list for the camper, the list for the truck, the list for the atv, the list of hunting needs, the list of food.

Gather up what you can of each of the lists and place them where they will be easy and quick to get to and load up. Load what you can, but there are always a ton of things that will have to be done at the last minute.

When is the last minute? 7:30 a.m. on Tuesday morning.

I can’t pack the tools as I might need them to repair something in the house. I can’t pack the last of the groceries as they need to be put in the refrigerator or the ice chest just before leaving. I can’t pack the chain saw and gas, or propane, or camp chef grill box as the truck they need to be put in won’t be here to hook up to the trailer until 7:45 a.m. on Tuesday. I can’t set it all out by the trailer because someone might come along and steal it. Stack it neatly and out of the way from our normal living areas.

What’s normal this time of year? This is normal! So why not just stack the stuff everywhere, be it in the way or not. This is the longest week of the year. The week before the hunt. Today is Monday, only one more Monday before the hunt. Tomorrow is Tuesday and then the next Tuesday is when we leave for the hunt. The longest week is a mis-nomer. It should be the longest year.

I’ve checked the list of things twice today. I’ve gotten everything ready, I think. I better go check the list again. What did I forget? Oh, I almost forgot the kippers…write them down. NO! NO! Go get them and put them with the chips and buns, they don’t need to be refrigerated. Got some candy. Well, it’s last years Halloween candy, but it will be ok for those who are going to be eating it. Hard Tootsie Rolls…yum. It takes longer to eat them this way. What about this Charleston Chew? It could be used as a tent stake if we need it.

Let’s see, where is the list for the clothes I need to take? I haven’t made it. I will make the list…let’s see, change of pants, underwear, socks, extra shoes…that’s it. THAT’S IT? Why have a list for that? Just gather them up and put them in the trailer. Good Grief. Well, that’s something I don’t have to worry about at the last minute.

I can’t put my rifle and possibles in the trailer yet, someone might come along in the middle of the night and pilfer through things and take it. Nope, another last minute thing. Golly, it’s already 5 p.m. on Monday, only one long week left to wait. I can’t put the water in the jugs yet. I can’t load up the ice chests.

I’ve checked the truck chains at least twice for broken links and extra chains. We are good there. What’s the long range weather forecast? Hot and dry with some cooling. But that forecast ends Sunday and there is still two more days after that before we leave. Forget that forecast. We will check again tomorrow.

Flint and steel kit with fresh char…check! Hydration pack…check! GPS with fresh batteries….check! Flashlight with fresh batteries….check on the flashlight….mark on the “to buy list”, AA Batteries…

The longest week!

Bears Butt

Sept. 17, 2012


----------



## waspocrew

I'm checked out like most of you.... I've been that way for a couple of weeks now and I only have a general tag! I'm "supposed" to be getting ready for an O-chem test on Monday, but it's not helping out too much with the wait. School is making the time creep by just a bit faster though. My muzzy is sighted in, clothes ready, pack filled with essentials and truck filled with gas. Can't wait!


----------



## wildliferyan

Just went out scouting today for the third time. Saw tons of does and jumped a lot more that I never saw. Taking my 8 year old daughter for the first time. Hopefully we can get close enough. Don't know if she can be quit enough to get in rangee for a muzzleloader. I am really excited, but also nervous that it will be to hard on her. I am only taking her opening day. So hopefully she will enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Bears Butt

Wildliferyan, just go at her pace and everything will work out just fine.


----------



## ridgetop

Good luck everyone!
It seems like I'm more worried than anything. Worried that I haven't seen the buck I'm wanting to put a tag on in 6 weeks. Worried what other hunters may end up doing in our area. Worried that my feet can't handle breaking in a new pair of boots. (didn't plan on blowing out my old pair on a moose hunt a few weeks ago) 
and worried that my overweight body can make it up the steep rugged trek into our area one more time. -)O(-


----------



## klbzdad

Ridge....I hear brother! Try finishing your roof two days before you're supposed to leave for the hunt! I think this fat man just might die tonight! Or tomorrow, or maybe Tuesday....but all will be well Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## stevedcarlson

I too have check out. Scouted our area saw more bucks this year then years in the past! My gun in sighted in some thing happened to it so it took about fifteen shots and a sore shoulder but now it's healed up and ready to go.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Okay so I know we are less than 48 hours away from first light of the opener now but I think I will have myself cryogenically frozen and ill unthaw at 4am on Wednesday


----------



## woodskis

Yep...48 short hours......hhhhmmmm....... Groceries bought. Gear piled up and ready. Grabbing the trailer tonight. Checked the NOOA weather sites up on the mountains about 30 times in the last 2 days. Looked at google maps satellite view about 30 times. 
HHHHMMMMM....... still about 48 hours left..............what to do? what to do?

Are the batteries in my range finder good? oh yeah already bought a spare. Put it in my pack. How bout the batteries in my headlamp and GPS? Oh year have spares for them as well. Where are my tags? Oh yeah...in my pack. Does the chain saw start? COOL.....something to do....I have not checked that yet. I will do that right after work.

Where do I want to go opening morning???? The road that we found closed this year that used to be great hunting?? I could walk it.... lots of water holes. Should be no 4 wheelers and a 3-4 mile walk each way should limit hunters. Just that I have not had a chance to scout it. Just found it was closed a week ago scouting. Or do I go to where I have seen the most deer? But only little 2 points and spikes? HHHHHMMMM

Shoot....still about 48 hours to go..........probably wont sleep tonight well.


----------



## mack1950

glad im not the only one who hates this last week lol thing s were pretty good what with looking for elk for some folks on the limited entry above town and the antelope hunts was fun as usuall at the last check all my bucks had made it through the archery hunt and were settleing back down nicely got to go out and watch some dandy bucks on the vernon unit as a friend of my sons got a muzzy tag there. than the drag of being at work settled in and that 4 days has taken forever to end but as i speak i got 8 more hours than im off for 11 days one last check on the equipment this morning and another check on the deer tomorrow than look out im gonna give one a mack attack after 40 plus years it still feels like waiitng for x mas morniing


----------



## bullsnot

Another hour and I'm outta here! Great post Bear's, good luck to all of you!


----------



## woodskis

Well... at work on Tuesday morning. Somehow, the time has finally arrived. Should be on the road to deer camp by 2. Will I be productive today? Hopefully for a little while. Some rain is nice. Should make things a little less crunchy. Good luck to all of you. If you are hunting Monte with me, good luck as well, and kick a monster my way. Shoot straight, stay calm, and enjoy the sunrise of opening morning. Cheers!


----------



## Pinetree

Wildliferyan,
I am doing the same thing. I will be hunting hard for the first 2 days, then if still don't have a nice buck, I will come grab my boy and take him and shoot the first buck that we see. I don't know which I would prefer. He would be stoked to see me shoot a deer. I have been going out archery elk hunting almost everyday, and he is always disappointed when I come home empty handed. Good luck to all, and remember, A Crummy Day Hunting, Is Still Better Than A Good Day At Work! Cheers


----------



## DallanC

Man, I havent gotten a single thing ready other than charging up my atv battery. I usually get all the gear ready the night before 


-DallanC


----------



## woodskis

Well, here we are in 2013. New year. Same old story. Hoping the time will pass quicker so that we can get into the mountains. I still have not found a way to make the time go any faster.


----------



## DallanC

Haha that's funny the last post before yours was mine talking about battery charger... guess what I did last night lolz. Battery charger on the ATV. Same schedule as the year before.


-DallanC


----------



## woodskis

Lol. It seems I am doing the same things I did last year as well. Checking NOAA weather stations, google earth, making lists...... Tuesday cannot get here soon enough!!!! I sure hope the color changes on some of the leaves by then.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

woodskis said:


> Lol. It seems I am doing the same things I did last year as well. Checking NOAA weather stations, google earth, making lists...... Tuesday cannot get here soon enough!!!! I sure hope the color changes on some of the leaves by then.


They're changing man! I was up Spanish Fork Canyon last night and the cold air is getting things going! My favorite time of year! :grin:


----------



## Mavis13

DallanC said:


> Man, I havent gotten a single thing ready other than charging up my atv battery. I usually get all the gear ready the night before
> 
> -DallanC


Isn't that the way it supposed to work; run you guts out till 1am the night before so you fall asleep under a tree the first day.


----------



## Bears Butt

Even being retired, I'm checked out! All I do is piddle around with things for the hunt...work on some item that hasn't worked in years and years on the trailer...got it fixed though! Play with the ATV, loaded it up today. Tweek with my muzz stuff. Check the list over and over and over again. Add things to the list I know I won't need.

Even at 64 years old, it's still like was said earlier...just like Christmas Eve when you were an 8 year old!


----------



## woodskis

Bear. Well I guess you are telling me this week won't ever get any better. I love and hate this time of year. I am doing all the same stuff you are. But there will be a sunrise on Wednesday morning, I will witness it from a beautiful place in the mountains and for 5 days I will get to breath, look, hunt, walk, climb, hike, chase and enjoy good buddies in deer camp. The relaxing breath you breath when you loose cell service and shut the phone off...... Soon soon, but not soon enough.


----------



## Doc

Man, STOP IT! My grandson has the tag and we can't go until NEXT Saturday! Those days from Wednesday to Saturday morning are going to be really really hard knowing the hunt is going on. I actually prefer hunting the first of the week after opening on the general rifle hunt but I get the most satisfaction from going with my grandson who is also my namesake. I'm all for education but sometimes missing a day or two provides for a different type of education, too bad his mother disagrees.


----------



## woodskis

*Sighted in. 100yds. 3 shots*

Pic attached


----------



## hossblur

Bad thing at my house is that **** eight yr old I hunt with has been doing a countdown for a month. I am on my way out to the trailer to repack again. I have multiple lists on the door, fridge, in the trailer, truck. My text messages in the last week look like that of a 12yr old girl. Finished food shopping today. I seem to be spending a ton of time on this site just hoping someone wants to hear me wax on about pretty much everything. I checked out of work when it was cool the other morning. Had my yearly eval at work, when asked about my future goals, I don't know if running out the door tues. at 10am was what they had in mind, but I am an honest dude. When I was a kid it was the friday before the opener that you and the rest of the state caravaned, tuesday is my favorite time of the year. I love the drive, seeing all the guys loaded up, everyone is happy, everyone is content. Like I said that **** 8 yr old I hunt with, he won't let me focus on the here and know, the little hunting degenerate is worse than me about this crap(just ask his mom)!! Hey wait, we haven't busted out the photo album yet(my wife love this part), I think that is tonights plan, of course after I make another list, text my cousin, text my other cousin, respond to this site, repack the trailer, do so more texts, then we can look at pics. Did I mention I need to go pack the trailer? You boys have a great week next week, we work hard, we try to be good people, we have earned the right to be little kids next week!!! See you all on the road tues!! I will be the guy smiling with a mouthly, camoed up little hunting degenerate 8 yr old, and believe me, there is no place on earth I would rather be!!:smile:


----------



## Mavis13

I've been wearing my hunting get up for a few weeks now. Check it out!!!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I can't get off the computer, looking at youtube muzzleloader hunts, checking all the forums for pictures past and present, checking google and bing maps (if you haven't checked out birdseye view on bing you should), going over load data, I can't wait! I shouldn't really even be thinking about going where I'm gonna go, but I am! Hopefully I take it as easy as I'm telling my wife I will  Its gonna be fun anyway you look at it.


----------



## hossblur

Mavis13 said:


> I've been wearing my hunting get up for a few weeks now. Check it out!!!!!


 AHHHHHH, I forgot the tobacco, thanks for the pic to remind me, it is my time of the year to "be a man" and make a little smoke!!!


----------



## Dunkem

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I can't get off the computer, looking at youtube muzzleloader hunts, checking all the forums for pictures past and present, checking google and bing maps (if you haven't checked out birdseye view on bing you should), going over load data, I can't wait! I shouldn't really even be thinking about going where I'm gonna go, but I am! Hopefully I take it as easy as I'm telling my wife I will  Its gonna be fun anyway you look at it.


You take it easy out there! Good kuck.:usa2:


----------



## stimmie78

Having to sit at work today for two hours when all I can think about is hunting! Monday will be hard.... Tuesday morning will be even harder..... Being my first year with a muzzy and the fact that I built it from a kit I'm more antsy now then a kid at Christmas! Hope I don't forget anything. But if I do home isn't too far from where I'll be camping. Hour or so.


----------



## ridgetop

woodskis said:


> Looking for the best ways to maintain sanity in days leading up to opening day of muzzleloader hunt. Hunt opens Wednesday of next week. I am done souting. I am done punching holes in paper. Packing, getting food, and preparing the trailer wont take up enough time. Give me your best, funniest, weirdest, answers for how to pass the time leading up to opening day. BTW Reading Utahwildlife.net blogs is a copout answer. :lol:


For me it is coming way too fast. I have too much going on at work and several other hunts I am helping out on. I haven't even had time to shoot my gun gun once this year.
Get ready for a really cold and wet opener.


----------



## Mavis13

The weather forecast is looks rough; snow and rain. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## brendo

We went up for the last scouting trip this weekend and this is what welcomed us on sunday! That is my wife and the pup playing in the snow. It was way cool because there was thunder and lightning during this snowstorm! I cant go till saturday night so i am missing the opening but I am way excited although my wife did not like the smell of cleaning the muzzleloader in the house last night!!


----------



## woodskis

I am liking the forecast! Weather should get the deer moving and easier to spot. I went up Saturday and got pics off the trail cam. Spending way too much time today at work looking at the pics. One nice tall 3 pt on camera. Time is getting close. Feel like a kid on Xmas eve. Planned departure for deer camp....... 1 pm tomorrow. Adding warm hunting boots and snow gear to the list! Waiting..... Waiting...... C'mon clock..... Move faster.


----------



## woodskis

*Trail cam 3pt*

Not bad


----------



## RandomElk16

The day is dragging and dragging. Tomorrow can't come fast enough. 

My secret to sanity. Wait till last minute to pack everything. Then departure time comes real fast


----------



## woodskis

Good luck boys!!! Keep the powder dry, the beers cold, the fire warm and all the shots on target. Headed to the mountains in a few hours. Good hunting!!!


----------



## Mtnbeer

The old man flew in from the east coast yesterday and we worked on getting the truck packed all evening and started again this morning. I couldn't sleep much, as I kept thinking of all the things I need to pack. The wall tent is all ready to go and we are down to a few items (dutch oven, lanterns, and the cooler) left to put in the truck. This week is my favorite time of the year! Bulls bugling, leaving changing, frost (and probably snow this time) on the ground. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DallanC

Break out the calf's knees... its going to be a wet one! 


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

A couple hours till departure. Will get up there with just enough time to catch a few fish. Hopefully the rain is beneficial to everyone's hunt. Stay warm and we will see ya'll soon!


----------



## 2full

AWAY WE GO !!
It's time to leave.
Luckily it's suppose to be just cold and windy down here, no snow.
My best years has always been the warm dry ones for all my bigger deer.


----------



## woodskis

Well here it is 2014. The stick shooters are out walking the woods with the bugs and heat. We are waiting our turn, although not very patiently in my case. Will probably start shooting the muzzleloader this week to get it dialed in and get some practice. 1 month and 5 days until the opener.


----------



## Mtnbeer

Ha,
I've already got you beat. I ended up shooting the ole smokepole two weeks ago to make sure it is still on. I LOVE my setup! Still as accurate as it was last year. I love seeing a 2 inch group at 100 yards, especially when the dot on my scope is 2 MOA. 

Of course, I have DH, so I'm out with the bow now and won't have much time to get ready before muzzleloader season.


----------



## justismi28

I've been ready since I ended my hunt last year on opening morning. Haven't stopped shooting either, dialed in with .5" groups at 100yds. I have plans to get at least 2 more good (20+ shots) shooting sessions in before the hunt. 

I love this forum, glad there are some other people out there as passionate about shooting a muzzleloader as I am.


----------



## woodskis

Not only do I shoot my muzzy to make sure it is on and to get the practice, but I just really enjoy it. It seems more technical than just running shells through the 7mm. I get great satisfaction from being able to keep the 10-12"group out at 200 yards. I don't know if I will ever tAke that shot, but I sure enjoy practicing that shot. 1 month and 4 days to go.


----------



## woodskis

Went to the range for the first time this year. First shot was a flyer. Lol. Then dead on at 100yds. Shooting a 250 gr T/C with a sabot and two pyrodex pellets (100 gr total). It seemed I was somewhere around 12-14" low at 200yds. Does that make sense to everyone based on that load? Shooting a T/C triumph inline.


----------



## woodskis

3 weeks from right now, we will all be out hunting opening morning. I was in the mountains over Labor Day weekend. The rain has really kept things green and lush. The grass and undergrowth is really tall with lots of standing water around. We put up our trail cam. I will check it in about a week and a half. Colors are starting to change on some of the mid elevation maple trees. This years muzzy hunt may have some spectacular fall color for us to enjoy. Starting to get psyched, but alas the archery hunt is not even done for another week and a half. Time is starting to move slow......


----------



## DallanC

woodskis said:


> Went to the range for the first time this year. First shot was a flyer. Lol. Then dead on at 100yds. Shooting a 250 gr T/C with a sabot and two pyrodex pellets (100 gr total). It seemed I was somewhere around 12-14" low at 200yds. Does that make sense to everyone based on that load? Shooting a T/C triumph inline.


Do you swab the barrel between shots?

-DallanC


----------



## woodskis

Dallas
I do swab the barrell between shots. After 3 shots, I pull the breech and fully clean. After the 1st and 2nd shot I run 3 wet patches and two dry patches.


----------



## RandomElk16

I don't have good luck wet swabbing. Gun pretty much needs to be cleaned at that point. Imo. 

I also don't full clean that frequently.


----------



## DallanC

Use patches slightly damp with windex. Makes it easy peasy. You can keep some lightly damp patches in a ziplock for quick swabs in the field.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

If you don't want to spend the money on Windex just make up a solution of ammonia and vinegar and place it into a spray bottle. It works just as well and is a lot cheaper.


----------



## woodskis

Ok fellow smoke pole shooters........ 2 weeks till we are all heading out the door to hunt camp. I am taking my annual $ trip to cabelas tonight. Going up again to scout Sunday. Colors are changing. I am starting to get amped. Trail cam pics that we retrieve this weekend won't help. Lol. Has anyone been out? Are the elk starting to talk in northern Utah? Anyone get any nice trail cam pics of deer/elk? Anything to pass the time........


----------



## Critter

My ML hunt starts in 4 days in Colorado. I am still debating weather to use my 50 caliber inline or my old .54 Renagade. I am taking both so we will see which one wins out in the end.


----------



## Mtnbeer

I was out archery hunting this last week and weekend. The bulls on the Wasatch unit were chatty (at least until hunters started driving ATVs on the roads and trails, then they clammed up). They've already started gathering their harems and I got one 320 class 6x6 riled up by having him think I was stealing cows from him.


----------



## woodskis

Went out to shoot last night. Picture is the target at 100yds. 1st two shots were high and left. Scope was off. Next two were center and low. After another adjustment, last two shots were right on target and just a bit low. I was happy with the final results. I will shoot one more time before the opener just to make sure. 12 more days.......


----------



## woodskis

1 week to go. Attached is a trail cam pic we retrieved over the weekend. Not an opening day shooter but not bad.


----------



## woodskis

Ok friends, we are down to the last week. Time to start filling propane bottles, making lists, checking weather forecasts, and deciding where to be opening morning. Time is beginning to creep. Looks like some rain this week and then maybe some more on Mon/tues of next week, then clearing for the hunt. After the snow and rain last year, I am hoping for warm and sunny this year. Shot the muzzy last night one more time. Dead on! What are all the other hunters doing to pass the time?


----------



## DallanC

Youth waterfall Saturday, then hoping for snow. Seriously, its 1000 times better to hunt in. Warm & Sunny = Nocturnal deer.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

We have been scouting every night for the last couple of weeks. There are a lot of deer and a lot of bucks. We haven't seen anything giant yet, but the 2 and 3 points are not in short supply. I don't have a tag this year, so it's all up to my daughter.8)


----------



## woodskis

DallanC said:


> Youth waterfall Saturday, then hoping for snow. Seriously, its 1000 times better to hunt in. Warm & Sunny = Nocturnal deer.
> 
> -DallanC


The problem with nocturnal deer should not be as pronounced this year. There will be a new moon on opening day meaning 0 light other than the stars. The last few years it seemed as though we had full moons during the hunt that were so bright you could almost hunt at night. This year hopefully they will stay bedded down in the dark.


----------



## woodskis

Getting the trailer ready....... LMAO. Can you name?
The character name......
The actor's name........
The movie........
What the character says in this scene.......
And for bonus points
Brand of beer he is drinking in this scene. 

Have fun


----------



## DallanC

Eddy,
Randy Quaid,
Christmas Vacation,
Xxxx'ers full! (



)
Meister Brau

-DallanC


----------



## woodskis

Well played Dallan! Another fan of a classical piece of holiday cinematography. Lol


----------



## woodskis

Ok friends. The hunt is about 5.5 days away. 2 more full days of work on Friday and Monday. Leaving Tuesday at noon for the mountains. I have been checking forecasts. Looks like some rain/snow forecasted right now for Friday and Saturday during the hunt. I have looked at my trail cam pics about 100 times. I have been looking at google earth. Making a list of things to pack. Making a grocery list. I will pack this weekend and get food then as well. I really wish I had a way to go scout one more time this weekend so I could occupy my mind a bit more. Again feeling like an 8 yr old waiting for Xmas morning.


----------



## woodskis

What is everyone else doing to pass the time?


----------



## Nambaster

Reality just slapped me in the face today. My wife just came home from the grocery store with 20 32 ounce powerades which means not only does she endorse my hunt, but I am ready to go now.


----------



## woodskis

48 hours to opening morning. About 1 day until many of us leave to head to camp. Still some stuff to get done tonight. Pack the trailer, pack the truck, propane, water. I can't, say I will accomplish much at work today/tomorrow. Looking at forecasts and mountain weather stations on line. I am ready to be in the woods.


----------



## Mtnbeer

I'm getting there. Of course, all my work seems to come to a head this week, but I've already got the days off on the calendar. Most of the hunting and food supplies are together. Need to gas and oil the chainsaw, pack the woodstove and wall tent in the truck, and hit the road in about 24 hours.

Good luck to all you smokepole hunters out there and be safe!


----------



## RandomElk16

I slept like crap last night. I am packed earlier than I have ever been, food and all... I am so antsy its crazy!

Every year I learn new tricks. Also the area was new to me last year as well and I am so excited with the prospect of a decent buck. Bring it on!!!

Good luck boys, be safe and keep yer powder dry!


----------



## DallanC

The one thing I've learned is to enjoy every day... the hunt will be here soon enough, and over just as soon. Enjoy every day. 

As for ML hunt, it takes me less than an hour to get everything ready for it. Too many years of practice I guess. Taking my 13 out, hoping he gets his 2nd ever deer. Soon as that is over, he has a WY pronghorn tag we need to fill followed by a cow elk hunt. 

-DallanC


----------



## woodskis

Finally the day we have been waiting for gents. I didn't sleep well last night. At work with a busy schedule until about 1. The. I'm outta here! I will echo what was already said, " enjoy every day". Stop and look around, not just for game but at just how great it is to be outdoors hunting and how beautiful this country is. Stay warm and dry, be safe, keep the powder dry, shoot straight, keep the beers cold, and enjoy the fantastic time that is " hunt camp." Good luck!!!!!


----------



## woodskis

Well here it is 2015. WE are about a month away from the opener. I was lucky enough to draw the limited entry bull tag in the same area and time as the buck tag this year so I am pretty psyched. Took the gun out and shot once already. Going scouting this weekend. I have been looking forward to having a bull and buck tag with me for years. This is the year. 
Last year was a tough hunt up in the high country. Lots of snow, rain, and mud kept us holed up in camp too much for me. looking forward to a great hunt this year!!!


----------



## woodskis

After the experience last year with days of rain and snow, I am going to have a good plan to keep water from getting into my barrel. After one day in the heavy snow and rain last year, I opened up the muzzleloader to reload and found that the powder pellets had been turned to black goo.  I guess the bullet and sabot do not make a water tight seal. I am thinking of just getting some dark green balloons to pull over the end of the muzzleloader to keep rain and snow out. Are there better ideas out there? I figured I could easily carry the balloons in my pack in case I needed them. Open to suggestions....


----------



## willfish4food

woodskis said:


> After the experience last year with days of rain and snow, I am going to have a good plan to keep water from getting into my barrel. After one day in the heavy snow and rain last year, I opened up the muzzleloader to reload and found that the powder pellets had been turned to black goo.  I guess the bullet and sabot do not make a water tight seal. I am thinking of just getting some dark green balloons to pull over the end of the muzzleloader to keep rain and snow out. Are there better ideas out there? I figured I could easily carry the balloons in my pack in case I needed them. Open to suggestions....


I put electrical tape over my rifle barrel to keep out rain, snow, or other debris. I don't see why it wouldn't work for a ML. One layer covering the bore and a wrap around that to keep it in place.


----------



## GeTaGrip

willfish4food said:


> I put electrical tape over my rifle barrel to keep out rain, snow, or other debris. I don't see why it wouldn't work for a ML. One layer covering the bore and a wrap around that to keep it in place.


The finger condems the restaurant workers use when they get cuts on their fingers work great. You can buy them in the first aid section at Walmart.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

I just saw these. Never used them. Seems like electrical tape is still the easiest to me.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...k-Powder-Accessories/prod9999004692/cat100010


----------



## Grey ghost

Electrical tape has worked great for me. Just shoot right through it. I carry a small amount in my pack.


----------



## RandomElk16

nocturnalenemy said:


> I just saw these. Never used them. Seems like electrical tape is still the easiest to me.
> 
> http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...k-Powder-Accessories/prod9999004692/cat100010


These work.. so do balloons, tape, latex gloves, etc....

I also read an article once about using chapstick in your scope mount screw heads(which are prone to rust). It keeps the rain out, and easily comes off with solvent after the hunt.

Really sad to not be shootin the ol smokepole this year.


----------



## Raptorman

I will have to keep that in mind. I have had a hard time focusing for 6 months since I found out that I drew the tag. As it gets closer I am having an even tougher time. I have been scouting, shooting, exercising, watching elk movies, and am finally to the point where it is almost go time.


----------



## utahgolf

woodskis said:


> After the experience last year with days of rain and snow, I am going to have a good plan to keep water from getting into my barrel. After one day in the heavy snow and rain last year, I opened up the muzzleloader to reload and found that the powder pellets had been turned to black goo.  I guess the bullet and sabot do not make a water tight seal. I am thinking of just getting some dark green balloons to pull over the end of the muzzleloader to keep rain and snow out. Are there better ideas out there? I figured I could easily carry the balloons in my pack in case I needed them. Open to suggestions....


they sell those little balloons in the ML section at sportsmans. Don't wait for the rain and snow to hit. Always keep one on you ML, you never know when you're going to slip and have that barrel get a bunch of dirt or mud in it.


----------



## woodskis

Thanks for the great suggestions guys! I will have a couple of balloons and some elec tape in my pack this year. 
Back to how to survive this ever slowing passing of time leading to the hunt.......
Headed up to the mountains to scout for elk this weekend. Probably a bunch of archery hunters up there. Oh well... Going to go shoot again tonight or tomorrow. One more family camping trip for labor day weekend, and then the real countdown begins.....


----------



## Raptorman

What tag do you have, Woodskis, if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Critter

Wow, a thread that was started in 2012, revived in 13, resurrected in 14, and came back to life in 2015. 

Woodskis, you can start a new thread each year if you would like.


----------



## woodskis

Raptorman. I drew the south cache muzzleloader bull elk tag. Also have the muzzleloader buck tag for the same area. Pretty excited for the hunt this year. Critter..... I had thought about starting a new thread, but keeping this old one alive and living seems kind of fun. I end up having the same discussions with the same smoke pole hunters every year leading up to opening day as we are all watching the clock together.


----------



## Critter

You'll find that every year that you have a tag will be special to you, at least I do. Then there are the wait time to draw that extra special tag through the draws to make them even better.

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Raptorman

Woodskis, we got a call a couple weeks ago and my dad was next on the list for the same tag after someone turned in their expo tag. So maybe we'll run into you up there.


----------



## woodskis

Scouting trip in the south cache unit this last weekend. Scouted Sat night and Sun morning. Stayed above 8000 ft most of the time. Grass and undergrowth is more plentiful and taller than I have seen in years. No sounds yet from the elk but found one heard in the pines. Trailcam deployed on a nice trail. Saw about 18-20 total deer, 3 of which were bucks. 1 spike, 1 two point, and one nice 4x4. Only saw one grouse. One coyote sighting (couldn't get a shot with the coyote rifle). Will head back up in a couple of weeks to retrieve pictures, move the camera, and listen for elk.


----------



## adamb

And this is how I know my girlfriend loves me! ;-) I wish the picture quality was a little better.. I'll have to get her a phone scope! Is it the 23rd yet??


----------



## Slayer

I am right there with ya! Cant wait for the 23rd....
Question for you guys: Do you leave the powder/ sabot in the ML during the entire hunt or do you unload it and reload new each day?


----------



## Fishracer

Slayer said:


> I am right there with ya! Cant wait for the 23rd....
> Question for you guys: Do you leave the powder/ sabot in the ML during the entire hunt or do you unload it and reload new each day?


Leave it. Unless you need to clean the barrel out, got mud or something in it. I unload my muzzy on the last day im going to hunt, usually i stop before i hit private property on my way home and fire it.


----------



## woodskis

*reply*



Slayer said:


> I am right there with ya! Cant wait for the 23rd....
> Question for you guys: Do you leave the powder/ sabot in the ML during the entire hunt or do you unload it and reload new each day?


I normally leave the gun loaded for the entire hunt. If it rains/snows and I am worried about the powder pellets and moisture in the barrel, then I will unload, clean, and reload. I have also shot it out in camp a couple times during the hunt because I was worried I had bumped my scope and it might be off. If the gun is dry, leaving it loaded for the hunt has not been a problem. Reminder.... you cannot have a cap or primer in/on the weapon while in a moving vehicle or on an ATV by law. That is considered the same as having a round in the chamber for a rifle. We drive around with the primer in our pocket and remind each other every time to put the primer in before we start walking and take it back out before we get in the truck or ATV.


----------



## Slayer

Thats what I was thinking. Thanks for the responses guys!! Good Luck out there!!


----------



## woodskis

OK all my muzzy friends.....  3 weeks until the deer opener. 2 weeks and 5 days till my LE Elk opener. Starting to really get amped. Stick shooters are still out chasing deer and sweating for another week. Starting to look for a big storm and cool down. Wanting to go shoot some more. Anxious to get back up and check the trail cam next week. Time is starting to pass too S L O W


----------



## Raptorman

It really is, headed down this weekend to scout, hopefully it will help the time pass a little quicker.


----------



## bj_utah

Same here, but no cure for me. I couldn't sleep for thinking about the hunt, that's why I'm on this net at 3AM. It is going to be tough on me at work today. I'm hunting with two friends from Virginia this year, they get on the 20th and we will be in the woods after that. Can't wait for the 23rd.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I been hunting other stuff to keep my mind off it. but now it getting harder to do. good thing i got the youth duck hunt.


----------



## Critter

3 more days and I'll be in the hills hunting elk and deer with my smokepole. 


Then I get to wait for 3 days after the season to go hunting with my smokepole again. 





























By the way I have Colorado muzzle loader tags that start on the 12th of this month and then my LE Utah tag that starts on the 23rd.:mrgreen:


----------



## woodskis

Critter..... Now THAT is the best way I con think of spending time leading up to a hunt. "Going on another big game hunt" Well played! I am envious of you my friend. I am going to go retrieve a trail cam this weekend. I will try and share some pics on this thread for all the rest of us who are just counting down the days. Good luck!


----------



## Critter

woodskis said:


> Critter..... Now THAT is the best way I con think of spending time leading up to a hunt. "Going on another big game hunt" Well played! I am envious of you my friend. I am going to go retrieve a trail cam this weekend. I will try and share some pics on this thread for all the rest of us who are just counting down the days. Good luck!


My big problem is that this is the first year that I have been hunting that I didn't have a tag for a hunt in October, I'll be done hunting in September except for hunts that I will just tag along on as a spotter.

Life has been rough this year. I started hunting if February for javelina in Arizona, I then went to South Africa for 3 week and a lot more hunting, then comes my ML hunts. Then I'll have to head out duck and goose hunting.

Life is rough being retired.


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> woodskis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critter..... Now THAT is the best way I con think of spending time leading up to a hunt. "Going on another big game hunt" Well played! I am envious of you my friend. I am going to go retrieve a trail cam this weekend. I will try and share some pics on this thread for all the rest of us who are just counting down the days. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My big problem is that this is the first year that I have been hunting that I didn't have a tag for a hunt in October, I'll be done hunting in September except for hunts that I will just tag along on as a spotter.
> 
> Life has been rough this year. I started hunting if February for javelina in Arizona, I then went to South Africa for 3 week and a lot more hunting, then comes my ML hunts. Then I'll have to head out duck and goose hunting.
> 
> Life is rough being retired.
Click to expand...

Yup. My goal is to live like this when I retire and Im right on target!! Too bad its 20-25 years away


----------



## woodskis

Ok smokepole friends...... The muzzy deer hunt is 11 days away. My muzzy LE elk hunt in 9 days away. Heading up tonight to scout and pull some pics off a trail cam. I hope to have some pics to post on Monday. Debating on if I want to carry a shotgun for grouse. I hate to bang away at grouse in an area where I want the elk to stay. thoughts?????


----------



## DallanC

Depends on the area. I've watched elk stay bedded 600 yards from a group of guys who fired over 1000 rounds through various firearms at a range they had set up (all private property). Possibly those elk knew they were safe where they were at, but they certainly didn't care about the racket.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

woodskis said:


> Ok smokepole friends...... The muzzy deer hunt is 11 days away. My muzzy LE elk hunt in 9 days away. Heading up tonight to scout and pull some pics off a trail cam. I hope to have some pics to post on Monday. Debating on if I want to carry a shotgun for grouse. I hate to bang away at grouse in an area where I want the elk to stay. thoughts?????


The LE elk rifle hunt starts tomorrow, I am more concerned of what that will do along with the rut. But I also have the same concerns so I won't take my shot gun to scout today.


----------



## woodskis

*pic from trail cam*

not a monster...but there are bulls there


----------



## woodskis

*darn coyote - trailcam*

Cruising through in the middle of the day


----------



## woodskis

*elk trailcam*

a bull and cow


----------



## Raptorman

Awesome! Headed down Friday... Focus...Focus...Focus


----------



## woodskis

*6 days till the LE elk, 8 days till deer*

Time is beginning to stand still. CRAZY busy week at work though so that should really help get me to the weekend. I figured I would post one more pic from scouting this weekend. About 11AM... walking up onto a point to glass from. Only a few cedars on the hill. Get to the top and watch this bull moose stand up and look at me. My next immediate thought......" my pistol is in the truck right behind the seat where I left it. HMMM it sure would be nice to have it here now if I needed to scare him off". He didn't seem to mind me being there and even let me take the picture. Enjoy


----------



## Utahyounggun

1 week from now I'll be sitting in the desert mountains waiting for it to get light so I can put the glass on a big one! Can't wait!


----------



## woodskis

My work week has finally slowed to a manageable level. My mind is turning to bugling elk. Hunt starts Monday. Need to make a list. Need to make a grocery list after I run to the trailer to see what food is in there. OOPS don't forget the run to the liquor store (for medicinal purposes :grin. Gotta go shoot the muzzy one more time. Already went to Sportsman's Warehouse). Check the weather data. Next week looks awesome! Need propane and gas for the generator. Does the chainsaw run? Better check that. After the snow/rain/mud last year, better remember a cum-a-long. Is all my camo washed and ready? I have a lot to get done before I leave Sunday morning. HHHHMMM make sure deer and elk tags are in my pack. Man I have a lot to do, but I love getting it done. Can't wait to hit the point headed up where I lose cell service and turn it off, and then opening morning......


----------



## woodskis

How is everyone else doing with preparations? How are all of you passing the time?


----------



## woodskis

*waht do you think of the elk*

After further investigation, I saw this bull in the distance on one of my trail cam shots. Hard to tell how big. Maybe a 6x6? Thoughts? In the distance, between the aspens, in the sun.


----------



## Slayer

The countdown is on... scouting and on google earth everyday. Cant wait till next wednesday!!


----------



## Raptorman

Leaving tomorrow, the time has finally come! Good luck all, that looks like good bull Woodski, I say drop the hammer.


----------



## woodskis

Safe travels and good luck Raptorman! Keep the shots on target, the powder dry, the fires warm, and the beer cold. Remember to take a few moments every day to enjoy where you are and what you are doing.


----------



## woodskis

*thought it was my last time to the range*

Went to the range last night. This picture is of my last two shots at 100 yards. I was really happy and confident leaving the range with my smokepole ready for the opener Monday morning. I was putting it in my cabinet last night and noticed one of the screws holding the scope in the rings was missing.
I was crushed. I can't start my LE bull elk hunt with that question in my mind. I am going to have to go get another screw. I will install it and then go re-sight in my muzzleloader. I really don't have time to do this, but I also can't hunt with that type of question in the back of my mind.
Oh well..... off to Sportsman's Warehouse.


----------



## Mtnbeer

Woodskis, 
That sucks. Hopefully you get everything addressed in time. Tomorrow's my last day of work and then off to the mountains Tueday morning. I shot my muzzleloader yesterday (I normally don't wait until the last minute, but I've been really busy). Three shots, all in a tight group at the bullseye. I love this gun!


----------



## Flyfishn247

I leave in 3 hours, will have a couple days of scouting and fishing and camping before the fun begins. It has taken forever, but I'm happy because normally my hunt (archery) would be over. I love the archery, but I like this time of year more than August and prefer my deer hard horned. Looking forward to the hunt! Good luck everyone, stay safe.


----------



## BPturkeys

I like to get down there as early as possible, get camp set up as close to where I am going to hunt and get some miles in on the wheeler. Getting camp set up can take some time. It's, not much, but you can spend a couple hours on the chainsaw and a few final rounds through old Betsy "just to make sure". I normally run a few clips through the "9"...never know, might encounter a few "g's" with evil intent. Then it's back on the wheeler for an evening's scout/ride/race. The nights can be long down on the mountain, but if I take plenty of beer, run the stereo speakers from my 40' 5th wheel out by the camp fire I can suffer through. Speakin of speakers, I had to upgrade my stereo this years to a little more powerful system...the old 4000 watt output was just barely getting out over the Briggs and Scapmetal generator. But alas, it gets better a day or two before the opener 'cause cousin Larry and my buddy Sid get there with there rigs and we can get serious about the partyin


----------



## Utahyounggun

After disappearing for over a month I found a ghost in the trees this a.m... I think it will be a long two days


----------



## ridgetop

Utahyounggun said:


> After disappearing for over a month I found a ghost in the trees this a.m... I think it will be a long two days


That's a good buck. Good luck finding him in a few days.


----------



## Utahyounggun

Thank you ridgetop I'm excited for the challenge. going to shoot my gun this afternoon for the 4th time this last week to see if I have fixed the problem


----------



## woodskis

Well the thread has been resurrected again...LOL Last year was an awesome hunt. The other guy in camp got a nice 6x6 around 305. I never did put an elk on the ground. I had 3 different visual encounters with different bulls, but none of them worked out. I was sick about not filling my tag for a while, but now just look back on what was a great hunt. Just a deer tag this year, but now we have a better scope on the ML. Looking forward to it. Will be out starting to practice shooting this week.


----------



## RandomElk16

I miss muzzleloading and am jealous of you guys, I just have the archery itch!

So, this year I am trying elk with a muzzleloader for the first time. It will be pretty different, but I am excited. Also have a private land tag for cow, and if I don't get one with a bow I will go with my brother during the ML hunt. Seems we always run into elk. Either way hoping to see that puff of smoke again this year!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## johnnycake

the general season muzzy elk hunt is hands down my favorite hunt in utah! Something about being at 10,000 feet in early november chasing elk that is just magical.


----------



## woodskis

Pretty psyched about the new scope law for the ML hunt. I shot for the 2nd time last night with the new scope. At 100 yds I was able to place the first two shots in the 1" x 1" touching each other. At 200 yds, I was only off by 2-3 inches once I got it dialed in. HUGE improvement in light gathering at last light. The hunt this year is going to be more fun for sure.


----------



## Critter

They need to change the name of the muzzle loader hunt to the single shot rifle hunt now. In reality I don't see any difference with what they now allow vrs a smokeless cartridge firing single shot rifle.


----------



## woodskis

I agree there is not much difference left. Only....
- Reload time
- long range capabilities (I know some would disagree, but with wind, loading, pellet..etc. there is just not nearly the accuracy capabilities compared to a 7mm single shot no matter what anyone says they can shoot.)

It feels much the same to me as when archery went from recurve to compound with multi pin sights. Most of our hunts are no longer as primitive as they once were with scent lock clothing, laser rang finders, spotting scopes, good binocs, trail cams...etc. I think it is just a sign of the times. "change"


----------



## dkhntrdstn

the way dealt with it was went on the bow hunt with my buddy and ended coming home opening night since he tagged out. But that did not help at all lol.


----------



## woodskis

dkhntrdstn I can see where that would only make the wait for the ML opening even worse. Good luck. I am beginning to count the days...


----------



## utahbigbull

These cooler mornings are sure making it hard to focus on anything else! I am pretty bummed out though having the muzzy hunt weekend overlaping the waterfowl opener this year. Fist time my son and I will miss the circus at Ogden bay in years. :shock:


----------



## woodskis

My wife and I went backpacking up in the mountains this last weekend. I put out a trail cam so I hope to have some pics to post in a week or so. Cool mornings and the quiet of the mountains in a camp. No colors changing just yet, but that is not far off. Still really dry. Much of the tall tall undergrowth from the wet spring has dried and is starting to yellow. Counting the days......


----------



## woodskis

*New trail cam*

Went and pulled the new trail cam. Only a doe and a rabbit. LMAO. Happy with eh new trail cam. Hope to have some bucks next week. Colors changing on Aspens up high already. This is 2-3 weeks earlier than the last two years.
Oh and BTW... grouse still tastes good..


----------



## woodskis

OK my smokepole friends..... Today is Sept 7, 2016. We are now 3 weeks from opening morning of the general muzzy deer hunt. I am starting to get psyched. My new trail cam(see above pics) is on a water hole up on the mountain right now. I have shot using the new scope 3 times and love it!!!! Light gathering ability during low light is awesome. Oh how slowly the next 3 weeks will pass.....


----------



## DallanC

My opening day is monday the 26th, LE bull. Cannot wait!


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff

DallanC said:


> My opening day is monday the 26th, LE bull. Cannot wait!
> 
> -DallanC


Same here, its going to be a super long 18 days, 14 hours and a few minutes!


----------



## woodskis

Congrats to CPAjeff and Dalan on drawing those tags. I guess time is passing slowly for me, but it will go even slower for you with a bull tag. do your best to try and keep it together until you can start packing the trucks.


----------



## ridgetop

woodskis said:


> Congrats to CPAjeff and Dalan on drawing those tags. I guess time is passing slowly for me, but it will go even slower for you with a bull tag. do your best to try and keep it together until you can start packing the trucks.


It's going way too fast for me. I don't feel I'll be completely ready in three weeks. My work schedule is out of control right now and no end in sight.
No matter how busy we are at work, I'll still be taking the first few days of the hunt off.


----------



## Mavis13

I too am excited but still disappointed in the new scope rules. So I'm sticking with my old school open sites and my "I was born in this hole and I'm going to die in the hole" attitude. I'm super itchy to get out there.


----------



## woodskis

OK fellow smoke pole hunters. Those of you like myself will probably be heading into the woods about this time in 2 weeks. I am beginning to look at long range forecasts. My hunt buddies went and shot with the new scopes this weekend. I am going to shoot again and retrieve the trail cams this coming weekend. Cant wait....:x:x:x:x


----------



## woodskis

Sep 15. 13 days until the general season ML deer opener. Only one more morning for the archery guys until late season. Weather is changing........ My mood is improving even as it seems the time is beginning to slow down. 
Long range forecasts are not showing tons of rain. Even though we have seen some rain the last day or so, I don't think it is enough to change patterns. Deer are still going to have to be somewhat close to a water source. I think.... LOL
I hope to know more and post some pics from shooting the ML and from the trail cam on Monday after my last weekend of scouting. Can't wait........ little kid waiting on xmas...:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## woodskis

*Sep 19..... 9 days to go*

Well scouting this weekend was great. Colors are brilliant in places. This is the earliest I have seen the leaves turn in some years. No bucks on the trail cam. Elk and moose.... Enjoy the pics, I hope they help you pass the time. The cam was set up on a trail by a water hole.


----------



## woodskis

*Colors are awsome*

Colors while out scouting this weekend. I did see one nice tall 3x3. About 24-26" wide.


----------



## woodskis

Ok muzzy friends... By this time next week, the LE elk hunters will be hunting. I will be en route to camp in the mountains for the Wednesday buck opener. Looks like some big weather coming in Thursday - Saturday this week and then drying back out for the hunts. I like the fact that things will not be as dusty or loud. I don't like that patterns will change some since I have focused scouting on water sources. What are your thoughts on the weather. My truck looks better with some mud on it anyway.


----------



## Flyfishn247

I hope the weather is more active than last year. I hunted the first 6 days last year, every day it was sunny with no clouds and 70 degrees. Didn't see a drop of rain up on top the entire time. I would go for mid day hikes in shorts and a T-shirt. I don't get weather like that during the bow hunt. Nice weather for fishing, not so great for big game hunting. I am hoping for rain or snow with overcast skies.


----------



## woodskis

Fly fishn, I am sorry to say I think much of our hunt is going to be sunny. After Saturday morning this storm is supposed to clear out. Next week is supposed to be sunny all week. If you are hunting up high like I am, it wont be in the 70's up there. It is supposed to be in the 70's in the SL valley all week. Good Luck!


----------



## ridgetop

Today really started to feel like hunting weather in the Salt Lake area.


----------



## woodskis

This weather is AWSOME!!!! Friday Sep 23. 4.5 days till the Muzzy general buck deer opener. 2.5 days till LE elk. I am ready to go. I am ready to start making the list to pack now. I am gonna shoot one more time. Gonna play 18 holes Sunday morning. Gotta watch Tennessee vs Florida (Go Vols!) on Saturday. Need some other things to pass the time. :-x:-x:-x Cant wait


----------



## woodskis

Thoughts and prayers to those who lost their homes in Washington Terrace


----------



## woodskis

What are the rest of the smoke pole hunters doing to pass the time until you can leave for hunt camp?


----------



## DallanC

Sitting at my work desk googling pictures of elk... in other words, not working.


-DallanC


----------



## Cfillin27

Same here.. Been watching elk and deer videos for like 3 weeks now.

And of course, google earth.


----------



## hondodawg

Just finally finished getting gun dialed in. 








Will be on the Pine Valley unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looking forward to this years muzzleloader hunt. My girls have permits again, it was a lot of fun last year even with the missed shots. I took a drive tonight and saw 120+ deer in the hay fields. This cooler weather has really got them bunched up. I haven't seen that many in one place all summer.8)


----------



## DallanC

All loaded up and heading out in a few, good luck to everyone.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder

DallanC said:


> All loaded up and heading out in a few, good luck to everyone.
> 
> -DallanC


Yes good luck everyone. Both my hunting buddy and I won't be able to leave until Friday, so save some for us. ;-)


----------



## Swampy_Dog

Rained most of the day yesterday up here on the Books, today was a nice sunny day hope it stays that way. Good luck to everyone can't wait till Wednesday


----------



## DallanC

Got to my spot, set up my trailer, took a short hike and I didnt make it 200 yards from the trailer before I heard bulls screaming. Snuck in for a closer look and spotting a beautiful 6x6, smaller 6x6 and a 5x5 with a handful of cows. The big 6 was spending alot of time keeping the other two bulls at bay. Going to be a sleepless night knowing 3 bulls are literally 800 yards from my trailer, two of which I'd shoot in a heartbeat. 


-DallanC


----------



## brendo

DallanC said:


> Got to my spot, set up my trailer, took a short hike and I didnt make it 200 yards from the trailer before I heard bulls screaming. Snuck in for a closer look and spotting a beautiful 6x6, smaller 6x6 and a 5x5 with a handful of cows. The big 6 was spending alot of time keeping the other two bulls at bay. Going to be a sleepless night knowing 3 bulls are literally 800 yards from my trailer, two of which I'd shoot in a heartbeat.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm excited to hear about your hunt! I'm throwing out a vote that you start a live hunt thread!!


----------



## woodskis

Dallan, I hope you have a great hunt. I know today is our opener. I am leaving tomorrow. Working today and tomorrow morning. Loading the trailer and buying groceries tonight so that will pass the time.


----------



## DallanC

I'm very very mad at myself right now, i pulled a Goob apparently, shot just under an amazing 6x6 this morning I called in.

Hopefully I see him tonight. I can hear bulls constantly bulging off in the distance right now.

-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker

Keep at it Dallan. You will get another shot. Good luck!


----------



## woodskis

4PM on Sep 26. By this time tomorrow, I hope to be in camp. Headed out to the grocery store and then to pick up the trailer after work. Time is getting close. Snow appears to quickly be melting at elevation. I cant wait... Good luck to you all. Remember at some point to stop sit down take deep breath and just look around and enjoy being out there.


----------



## woodskis

The days has finally come for us smoke pole deer hunters. I am at work at 6AM after a long day/night of packing. About 4 hours of work and then "off to the mountains". There is that moment when I turn off the pavement and shut of my phone due to lack of signal that I really enjoy. Good luck to all!! Don't forget to just enjoy where you are when the sun comes up tomorrow! Cheers


----------



## bossloader

having withdraws for the muzzy but can focus on next week when I hunt the Roan cliffs good luck to all. last time I went we were 3 for 3 so good.


----------



## DallanC

Holy chit these bulls are big and stinky. Got lucky ambushed a unbroken herd bull as the herd was crossing a clearing, now the work begins. 

Cannot believe how many busted up bulls ive seen

-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy

DallanC said:


> Holy chit these bulls are big and stinky. Got lucky ambushed a unbroken herd bull as the herd was crossing a clearing, now the work begins.
> 
> Cannot believe how many busted up bulls ive seen
> 
> -DallanC


Holy smokes! I think that is code for Bull Down!


----------



## DallanC

nocturnalenemy said:


> Holy smokes! I think that is code for Bull Down!


Afirmative, back to the trailer already to get the good camera and my **** knife I never seem to have with me. Nice 6x6 herd bull, had him at 100 yards in thick junipers for close to half an hour screaming, too cool.

Best fricking thing of all is he died at a fence line so I can drive my atv right too it.

Anywho, pictures later

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg

Truck is loaded pulling out now. 4hr drive to St. George quick stop at moms than up on the hill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24

I'm not even hunting the muzzie nad I'm just excited to hear all the stories and see the pictures! Good luck out there and hope you guys find some success!


----------



## brendo

Dallanc!!!! We're waiting.... I'm won't believe that you ended your hunt so early without pictures!!


----------



## DallanC

brendo said:


> Dallanc!!!! We're waiting.... I'm won't believe that you ended your hunt so early without pictures!!


Geeze, we got the elk out, then drove an hour to the butcher, then drove back down to get the camp trailer, atv and rest of gear, then drove back home. Had to then clean guns and prep stuff for the ML deer opener, then woke up at 5:30am today to go hunt deer... I am tired. Got the deer done though, I'm now going through pictures of the elk that I'll post later.

-DallanC


----------



## woodskis

Well folks this thread/post is now 6 years old. WOW. Here I am 3 weeks until the general muzzy deer hunt again. No posting last year. HHHMMMM i must have been busy. We had a pretty brutal hunt last year. One buddy killed a 4x4 on opening morning. The other three of us never saw a buck. Deer numbers up on Monte Cristo last year were way way way down compared to the year before.
I have not shot the gun just yet. We do have 8 trail cams out up in the mountains so I hope to have some pictures to share next week. Also drew the muzzy antelope tag for the same area this year. Have never killed an antelope with a muzzy. Should be fun. Anyone else hunt up on Monte Cristo last year have have similar experiences with deer numbers?


----------



## Critter

My opening day is this coming Saturday, but then I am in Colorado.


----------



## woodskis

Critter said:


> My opening day is this coming Saturday, but then I am in Colorado.


I'm envious.....


----------



## moabxjeeper

woodskis said:


> Well folks this thread/post is now 6 years old. WOW. Here I am 3 weeks until the general muzzy deer hunt again. No posting last year. HHHMMMM i must have been busy. We had a pretty brutal hunt last year. One buddy killed a 4x4 on opening morning. The other three of us never saw a buck. Deer numbers up on Monte Cristo last year were way way way down compared to the year before.
> I have not shot the gun just yet. We do have 8 trail cams out up in the mountains so I hope to have some pictures to share next week. Also drew the muzzy antelope tag for the same area this year. Have never killed an antelope with a muzzy. Should be fun. Anyone else hunt up on Monte Cristo last year have have similar experiences with deer numbers?


I didn't hunt Monte Cristo but in my area, there were no deer to be found in the higher elevations. That early cold front and snow storm pushed them all down. As soon as we went down in elevation, we started finding them again. My buddy hit a 2 point but we never found it. I shot at another 2 point a couple days later and I don't think all of my powder ignited. Realized pretty quickly I really do need to use magnum primers to get that BH209 to go off. All in all it was a fun year. That was my first and only time going on the ML deer hunt.


----------



## woodskis

*2018*



moabxjeeper said:


> I didn't hunt Monte Cristo but in my area, there were no deer to be found in the higher elevations. That early cold front and snow storm pushed them all down. As soon as we went down in elevation, we started finding them again. My buddy hit a 2 point but we never found it. I shot at another 2 point a couple days later and I don't think all of my powder ignited. Realized pretty quickly I really do need to use magnum primers to get that BH209 to go off. All in all it was a fun year. That was my first and only time going on the ML deer hunt.


Thanks Moab. maybe we didnt drop down low enough. Reports did day that the huge snow totals in the winter of 2016/17 in NE Utah killed alot of deer. Good skiing = bad hunting. Hopefully this year will improve. No more days of hiking all day without seeing as much as a doe.


----------



## flyfisher20

I also muzzy hunted Monte Cristo last year. Very few deer seen last year, let alone bucks. Hoping to change my luck in 3 weeks. My uncle killed a nice 4x4 in the area I go on the opening day of the archery hunt, so there must be some around😀


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Drink and chill . When you get my age you don't want time to go fast.


----------



## woodskis

*positive vibes*



flyfisher20 said:


> I also muzzy hunted Monte Cristo last year. Very few deer seen last year, let alone bucks. Hoping to change my luck in 3 weeks. My uncle killed a nice 4x4 in the area I go on the opening day of the archery hunt, so there must be some around&#128512;


Flyfish thanks for the positivity. I am hoping that the mild poor winter last year allowed all the young deer to survive up there. Good luck my friend. I am starting to count down the days too......


----------



## RandomElk16

Hung up the smoke pole for a bow a few years back (except for elk)... however, my boy has his first deer tag this year so I am probably more excited for the ML then ever!


----------



## woodskis

*Impatiently waiting....*

Impatiently waiting........ 19 days till the ML hunt.......


----------



## bossloader

been looking at google earth for 2 weeks trying to map out my hunt but just like years past we get there and wing it.


----------



## woodskis

*trail cam*









pulled some trail cam pics last weekend. Not everyday you get 3 bulls..


----------



## woodskis

No elk tags in camp this year. I will post some of the buck pics later. The elk pic was just cool and fun...


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Sept 26 has me excited and nervous all at the same time. This will be my first deer and muzzle loader hunt at the same time, in an area and unit that is new to me.


I can't afford trail camera's, so I've two months worth of weekend scouting invested into this hunt, and while ive a game plan, i'm not 100% sure what's in the area ive settled on. I think the conditions are right, roadless area (gotta hike in), near a burn, up in elevation, and I have seen deer around, but that doesn't mean they'll be there when the season opens. There's a cougar in the area (as of last weekend), which I think is both a good sign and a bad sign at the same time.


I have found so many Elk herds in the last couple of months it makes me sick, because for once, it's not Elk I'm looking for. Of course, that's how it works. If I was looking for Elk, I wouldn't have seen any at all.


----------



## woodskis

*2 bucks*

2 bucks from a trail cam. 2 weeks to go till the ML opener. Impatiently waiting.


----------



## flyfisher20

woodskis said:


> 2 bucks from a trail cam. 2 weeks to go till the ML opener. Impatiently waiting.


 Woodskis, that picture adds some more positivity for us! Now for the longest 2+ weeks of the year, I'm not heading up until the 27th. Hopefully you run into those guys.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Lone_Hunter said:


> I can't afford trail camera's, so I've two months worth of weekend scouting invested into this hunt, and while ive a game plan, i'm not 100% sure what's in the area ive settled on. I think the conditions are right, roadless area (gotta hike in), near a burn, up in elevation, and I have seen deer around, but that doesn't mean they'll be there when the season opens. There's a cougar in the area (as of last weekend), which I think is both a good sign and a bad sign at the same time.


I wouldn't stress about trail cams. It's fun posting pictures and seeing what the camera picks up but the only deer that matters is the one that's at the other end of your barrel during the hunt.


----------



## woodskis

*night time bucks*

Another buck we caught on cam. We have doe and elk on cam during daylight hours however 100% of the bucks on cam including the young ones are between 1Am and 330am. We are hoping for a weatehr pattern shift and some cooler weather.

Still impatiently waiting......... 13 days to go.....


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Utah should make a trail cam season anything found up after Sept. 26 is fair game. but not the pink ones we don't want to decimate the population.


----------



## Roboz

Getting closer to the deer opener, i will do one more shooting session tonight and some evening scouting trips the rest of the week. i cant expect too much as this is my first year living here and hunting an area i know nothing about but it should be a good time! Hopefully Pine Valley is good to me as my freezer is pretty empty right now.


----------



## woodskis

*this time next week....*

This time next week, I will be in camp. Opener is one week from tomorrow morning. Impatiently waiting.....

I went out and shot last night. Low shot is the first round after storage all year. I am quite happy with the grouping of the next 3.


----------



## woodskis

*Impatiently waiting....*



woodskis said:


> Looking for the best ways to maintain sanity in days leading up to opening day of muzzleloader hunt. Hunt opens Wednesday of next week. I am done souting. I am done punching holes in paper. Packing, getting food, and preparing the trailer wont take up enough time. Give me your best, funniest, weirdest, answers for how to pass the time leading up to opening day. BTW Reading Utahwildlife.net blogs is a copout answer. :lol:


This is what I posted 6 years ago on this thread to get started. Here we sit 1 week from the ML opener. How will we survive the longest week of the year. I have look at our trail cam pics, weather forecasts, google earth...etc 1000 times. I have posted a few pics. Work is keeping me swamped so that helps. Golf tourny and college football will help Saturday. Sunday will be about packing. I am headed for the mountains on Tuesday after lunch. how slowly the time will pass until then...


----------



## flyfisher20

I feel ya. First time I can remember that I won't be up there for the opener. I won't be heading up until Thursday afternoon next week. Looks like a slight shift in the weather with a little cooler weather will be very welcomed and hopefully help all the critters to not stay nocturnal.


----------



## woodskis

flyfisher20 said:


> I feel ya. First time I can remember that I won't be up there for the opener. I won't be heading up until Thursday afternoon next week. Looks like a slight shift in the weather with a little cooler weather will be very welcomed and hopefully help all the critters to not stay nocturnal.


Flyfisher.... yeah. When we pulled some trail cam pics last weekend, we actually caught 2 small bucks during shooting hours. However the rest of the bucks on our cams are still showing up during the night. C'mon cooler weather.


----------



## woodskis

small 2 pt buck during shooting hours


----------



## Fowlmouth

My daughter drew another muzzleloader tag this year. We have about a 10 minute drive from the house to where we hunt, so we don't get the full camping experience to go with it, but it's still a good time. Good luck!


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr

Agreed longest week of the year. Trail cam pics are preventing me from sleeping with any regularity. Monday cant come soon enough!


----------



## woodskis

Well my fellow smoke pole hunters.... You elk hunters I hope are already in camp for the opener tomorrow. 48 hours from now, i will be in camp for the buck opener on Wednesday. The longest week of the year is finally coming to an end. Preparations are well underway. Longing forward to some cool mountain air.


----------



## 3arabians

woodskis said:


> Well my fellow smoke pole hunters.... You elk hunters I hope are already in camp for the opener tomorrow. 48 hours from now, i will be in camp for the buck opener on Wednesday. The longest week of the year is finally coming to an end. Preparations are well underway. Longing forward to some cool mountain air.


Cold front hitting northern utah tomorrow looks to make for a very chilly opener on Wednesday in the high country. Ill be out there in one of my favorite spots!! Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Woke up at 2:30 AM.


Rolled around for awhile, and said, "To heck with it" and got up at 3.


Drinking my first cup of coffee, going downstairs to the basement to finalize my pack, clothes, and other assorted gear.


Didn't have to get up tell 6.


Yeah, I'm getting excited.


----------



## woodskis

Lone_Hunter said:


> Woke up at 2:30 AM.
> 
> Rolled around for awhile, and said, "To heck with it" and got up at 3.
> 
> Drinking my first cup of coffee, going downstairs to the basement to finalize my pack, clothes, and other assorted gear.
> 
> Didn't have to get up tell 6.
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting excited.


I wasn't up that early, but I am not sleeping soundly. I woke up at 5 about an hour before my alarm went off. Leaving for camp Tomorrow (tuesday) around lunch.


----------



## woodskis

Well folks .....ITS HERE!!! Hunt opens tomorrow. Leaving work shortly in route to camp. Good luck to all. Have a safe and enjoyable hunt.


----------



## PBH

woodskis said:


> Well folks .....ITS HERE!!! Hunt opens tomorrow. Leaving work shortly in route to camp. Good luck to all. Have a safe and enjoyable hunt.


you get to leave early?
how do the rest of us make it through our work day? Especially when the forums are so boring?

(I guess i could leave early too...)


----------



## ridgetop

PBH said:


> you get to leave early?
> how do the rest of us make it through our work day? Especially when the forums are so boring?
> 
> (I guess i could leave early too...)


I've got about 4 hours to go. Then I'll have 5 days off.


----------



## flyfisher20

I have to wait two more days until I get to head up 😢


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Well coulda smoked a forky this morning before I headed into work. Just couldn't bring myself to do it. Called my wife just to make sure she didn't want the meat that bad. She said something along the lines of "You don't need another 2 point on the wall!". 

Sometimes you just want to shoot something you know? Didn't hear any shots where I was at, though I saw probably a 100 other guys driving around the mtn. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

All you lucky SOB's, some of us have to wait for Friday! Don't kill 'em all before the weekend! :EAT:


----------



## DallanC

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Sometimes you just want to shoot something you know?


Yup, thats why I DONT call my wife when out hunting. I like to shoot stuff... *bang*



> Didn't hear any shots where I was at, though I saw probably a 100 other guys driving around the mtn. Anyone have any luck?


Saw way more people at the trailhead than I have in alot of years. Got to my "spot" 20 min before shooting hours, had it all to myself. Got all setup... as it hit 7:00am I was surrounded by deer, I wanted to shoot something so I did, tag punched by 7:03am. It was a grueling drag all 12 yards to the road. Actual shot was fairly tricky with the drop and wind calculations, adjusting the 4-12x scope etc etc... those 30 yard shots are tricky! 8)

After I had it cleaned loaded and otw back down I started passing guys on their way up the mountain, who waved me to stop and explain where I shot it (I just said, a bit back up the road in the thick trees... whatever that means . Sorry guys... you will never be successful leaving the trailhead at 8:30am

Heading back up when my son gets out of school, hopefully he can tag one.

PS: COLDER THAN H$%#$ THIS MORNING! I was dressed in my insulated camo coveralls with a insulated jacket over that, full face mask and gloves, still about froze. I must be getting old. Really odd to see it below freezing with no frost due to such low humidity.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout

I took my spotting scope and left the gun at home. My son has a tag and I didn't want to shoot one before he does. Hiked in to a spot-- 0 other hunters. 20+ doe and fawns. 6 yearling bucks. The eve could be fun if he doesn't want to kill something bigger. I'm sure there are more deer in the area and a few better bucks. Always fun to hit the hills.


----------



## 3arabians

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Sometimes you just want to shoot something you know?


Boy do I ever! I had the luxury of taking the option to fill my doe tag this morning since I am dedicated in the same unit as my antlerless tag. 15 does walked up on me at first light. A momma doe had 2 fawns so I figured she could afford to let me have one.

Cut her in half and tossed her in the freezer. Not a bad morning.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats man! That heart looks like it'll be awesome - no idea why a person would keep that liver . . . . uke: 

;-)


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Attaboy 3Arabians!!!

Pics or it didn't happen Dallan!


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats man! That heart looks like it'll be awesome - no idea why a person would keep that liver . . . . uke:
> 
> ;-)


Iiver and onions are one of my all time favs. Never had fawn liver. I bet its going to be awesome!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I had a friend that shot a fawn during the general deer hunt and that thing was horrible to try and eat. I went over to his house the day that he shot it and when he opened up the shed the smell was worse than death. He said that it tasted the same way that it smelled when he tried to eat some of it. 

I have never smelt anything like it before or after that one. But some fresh deer liver and onions would go over real good tonight.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Critter, key words there being opened up the shed instead of the freezer! -O,-


----------



## Critter

Doesn't help the same day it was shot.


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> I had a friend that shot a fawn during the general deer hunt and that thing was horrible to try and eat. I went over to his house the day that he shot it and when he opened up the shed the smell was worse than death. He said that it tasted the same way that it smelled when he tried to eat some of it.
> 
> I have never smelt anything like it before or after that one. But some fresh deer liver and onions would go over real good tonight.


Im guessing there is more to this story? My deer had hardly any smell as I skinned and cleaned her. I really dont care for the smell of a deer so I always notice a stench no matter what. I shot her in the spine and then put another one in her throat to finish her.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

We couldn't figure it out either. He shot it in a sagebrush flat but I have killed a lot of deer in sagebrush flats that are eating the sage. 

This fawn just stunk. It is the only one that I have ever smelt that was that bad and in 50 years of hunting I have smelt a lot of them. It was also one of only two deer that I have seen that were inedible.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Sitting here waiting for DallanC's pictures......*OOO*


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Boy do I ever! I had the luxury of taking the option to fill my doe tag this morning since I am dedicated in the same unit as my antlerless tag. 15 does walked up on me at first light. A momma doe had 2 fawns so I figured she could afford to let me have one.


Darn near brings a tear to my eye! LOVE IT!


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Darn near brings a tear to my eye! LOVE IT!


Lol! I knew you would approve buddy. Sorry no spots this time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

It would be different to have a spotted hide tanned with the fur on for a conversation piece. Either good and or bad.


----------



## DallanC

Just got back from evenings hunt. My boy dropped the hammer on a 3x2 in the final 20minutes of shooting light. Thank goodness I had thrown in a flashlight... made him dress it. Had to point out some things he had forgotten but overall he did a great job.


I can barely walk though... my back is done! Sleeping in tomorrow... and the next day... and the next. Good luck to the rest of you all!




-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> It would be different to have a spotted hide tanned with the fur on for a conversation piece. Either good and or bad.


On September 1, 2010 I shot a gorgeous spotted elk calf, and to this day I regret that I didn't have the cash to send it somewhere to get tanned hair on. Perfect headshot too, no bullet damage to mar those gorgeous spots. Still had that extra soft, long, fuzzy baby fur too.


----------



## JuddCT

I saw 5 bucks (two of which are below from scouting during archery hunt) on Wed morning. It was a brutal and nasty hike but it paid off and they were where I thought they would be. That being said I'm a terrible shot and missed the biggest buck but I hope he makes it to the rifle hunt (based on where they are I think there is a good chance).

Here is a smaller 4pt I decided to pass on later that day.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

I was coming home from the cabin last night at prime time. 
Saw 10-12 does and fawns as I came across the top of Cedar Mt. 
I saw 3 bucks.............
At the corner of 400 east and 200 south, standing right in the middle of the intersection just after dark. 
I just had to smile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Raptorman

Any pics yet, Dallan?


----------



## DallanC

Meh, just good eat'n deer... nothing to hang on the wall or show off lol.


-DallanC


----------



## flyfisher20

Unfortunately my hunt was cut short due to a health scare and 3 day stay at primary children's with my 7 week old. However, in the 2 days I was able to spend in the Monte Cristo area I saw 9 small 2 points and spikes. Could have easily filled my tag with any of them, but I figured I had 3 more days up there before getting the scary call about my daughter. Hopefully some of those little guys make it through the rifle hunt and mature a little for the coming years.


----------

